# Does the ID movement pretend to be neutral?



## cih1355 (Nov 25, 2009)

Do ID proponents attempt to begin from a neutral starting point when they make their case that certain things in this world are designed?


----------



## BJClark (Nov 25, 2009)

what are you talking about ID proponents?? ID's for what?

Are you referring to Intelligent Design? Or something else??


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 25, 2009)

I was talking about intelligent design.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 25, 2009)

usually those who are in favour of ID are creationists just using ID to try to make progress in ''winning America back for Jesus''


----------



## nate895 (Nov 25, 2009)

I recently read an article on Creation Minstries International (here) where an ID proponent tried to claim that ID was "empirical" while evolution isn't. The book argues ID tries to eliminate _a priori_ assumptions, whereas evolution doesn't. While I am not sure if that is the ID position at large, that is one member of the community's take on it.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Nov 25, 2009)

jogri17 said:


> usually those who are in favour of ID are creationists just using ID to try to make progress in ''winning America back for Jesus''



Are you sure about that?


----------



## lynnie (Nov 25, 2009)

Many of them are unbelieveing statisticians and microbiologists, who say that our understanding of a "simple cell" and of irreducibly complex sustems has progressed so much since the 1950s, that we now know that chance evolution of even one cell is impossible statistically.

Some of them think life must have been seeded here from outer space (although that begs the question of how it started out in the galaxy). Some of them ( maybe a tiny minority) believe in some sort of innate force that helps drive the creation of life, the way there is a force of gravity or nuclear strong force. Nature has this force that impels towards life. But Darwinian statistical assembly and mutation stuff does not work for even a one celled creature with a flagellum.

ID can be as theologically neutral as your college statistics class was neutral.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 25, 2009)

Hardcore creationists often oppose ID. Answers in Genesis, for example, has a DVD by Dr. Purdom with the title: "The Intelligent Design Movement: How Intelligent Is It?"

Dr. Purdom, who holds a Ph.D. in molecular genetics from Ohio State University, observes:



> The historical roots of the ID movement lie in the natural theology movement of the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries. The current movement, however, uses more than just philosophical arguments for a designer; it uses scientific evidences drawn from biology, chemistry and physics.
> 
> . . .the major problem with the ID movement is a divorce of the Creator from creation. The Creator and His creation cannot be separated; they reflect on each other.
> 
> ...


----------

